# JBuilder Designer findet Klasse nicht



## Marsman (26. Nov 2004)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite mit dem JBuilder 10 und habe ein Problem mit dem Designer, zu dem ich langsam keine Rat mehr weiß.  :? In meiner Klasse MainFrame verwende ich ein JTable. Die Daten dafür werden von einem TableModel bereitgestellt. Wenn ich das Projekt kompiliere, gibt es keine Fehlermeldungen. Aber der Designer meldet:

"Die Klasse oder der public-Konstruktor für Klasse nicht gefunden: new TableModelRecords()"

Woran kann das liegen?? Das gleiche Problem hatte ich neulich auch mit einem ComboBoxModel. Hier ein Code-Auschnitt:


```
public Class MainFrame extends JFrame {

  TableModelRecords tableModelRecords = new TableModelRecords();
  JTable jTable = new JTable(tableModelRecords);

  public class TableModelRecords extends AbstractTableModel {
    public TableModelRecords() {
    }

    // Methoden implementiert

  };
}
```


----------



## Reality (26. Nov 2004)

Hat der GUI-Designer von JBuilder die Tabelle erstellt, oder warst du das oder ein anderer Designer von einer anderen IDE?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Marsman (26. Nov 2004)

Die Tabelle habe ich im Designer in die Scrollpane "fallenlassen". Das Model habe ich jedoch im Editor von Hand programmiert. Es wird auch nicht im Strukturfenster das Designers aufgeführt. Liegt es vielleicht daran?

Gruß, Titus


----------



## Reality (26. Nov 2004)

Von Hand programmierter Code, kann der Designer nicht erkennen.
JBuilder 2005 kann von Hand programmiertes im Designer anzeigen lassen, jedoch nicht verändern.

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Guest (26. Nov 2004)

Ich würde das Model ja auch lieber auf andere Weise erstellen. Wie kann ich das so machen, dass auch der Designer damit zurecht kommt? Bzw. gibt es noch eine Möglichkeit, mein Model dem Designer bekannt zu machen?

Gruß, Titus


----------



## Guest (26. Nov 2004)

Ich habe das Model jetzt mal per Bean im Designer erstellt und es erscheint nun auch im Strukturfenster. Das Problem tritt aber immer noch auf. Es wird imm noch die Nachricht angezeigt, dass die Klasse nicht gefunden werden kann.


----------

